# شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

هناك شيء ينام معكم كل يوم , ولكنكم لا تدرون . حشرة ؟

ولكن اي حشرة . هذه الحشرة التي تظهر في الصورة 

مكبرة الاف المرات بالمجهر الالكتروني. وتعيش في الفراش والبطانيات. 

وافضل طريقة للتخلص منها هي تشميس الفراش , 

لانها حساسة للضوء والشمس. ولا ياثر فيها الغسيل. انظروا اليها.

طبعا كلكم تعرفون هذي الحشره ...بس ما اتوقع ان احد شاف

شكلها من قبل.....



شوفوها
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^
^






شكلها مقرف و مقزز ... احسن طريقه للتخلص منها ...هي غسيل الفراش الدائم وتعريضه للشمس

مزيد من المعلومات

 حشرة *Dust Mites* عث الغبار أو حشرة الفراش كما يحب أن يطلق عليها البعض هي حشرة دقيقة لا ترى بالعين المجردة، تسبب ضيق التنفس عندما تدخل إلى المجاري التنفسية. تتغذى على قشور الجلد الميت الصغيرة والتي يطرحها كل انسان بشكل مستمر. ومع أن هذه القشيرات لا ترى بالعين المجردة إلا أنها غزيرة جداً.
والنظافة المنتظمة للجسم تعني وجود غذاء أقل للعث ولكن هناك خطوات أخرى سنستعرضها في سبل الوقاية يمكن القيام بها لتخفيف أثر العث. حيث أن العث يوجد في الغبار إلى درجة يمكن القول معها إنه من الاستحالة بمكان إزالت العث من الغبار المنزلي

عث الغبار أو حشرة الفراش هي عبارة عن كائنات مجهرية لا تري بالعين المجردة يبلغ طولها من 0,2 إلى 0,3 ملم. لها ثمانية أرجل وهي الأقرب من عائلة العناكب و حشرة القراد و بإستثناء أنها تسبب الحساسيات، فهي ليس خطرة للناس. لاتعض ولاتنشر أي نوع من العدوات كحشرة البق والبعوض .
تعيش علي قشورجلد الميت لأنسان والحيوانات وبعض الأنواع منها يعيش علي الغبار، تعيش فقط لشهر واحد، الأنثى تضع من 20 إلى 30 بيضة في المرة الواحدة، ويؤدي التناسل إلى أكوام من العث عند توفير البيئة مناسبة لذلك من رطوبة عالية نسبية .





​​تتواجد في الوسائد والملاءات والمراتب والسجاد, والأثاث في حجرات المعيشة وغرفة النوم وخاصة علي الفراش ولذا أطلق عليها حشرة الفراش كما تتواجد بالموكيت و في الملابس الصوفية حيث يتكون غبار كثيف وتعيش في الاماكن ذات رطوبة مرتفعة نسبيا وتسبب حساسية في الأنف والصدر والجلد وقد تسبب مرض الربو الشعبي و كما تسبب أيضا ضيق التنفس عندما تدخل مجاري التنفس عند استنشاقها .
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*وللوقاية منها ينبغي :*
1- تقليل نسبة الغبار في غرفة النوم بالتنظيف اليومي للسجاد والستائر بالمكنسة الكهربائية .
2- تغليف المرتبة بغلاف بلاستيكي لمنع تسرب الحشرة أثناء النوم واسثنشاقها .
3- تهوية الغرفة باستمرار وتعريض الفرش لاشعة الشمس .

 

وتختلف حشرة الفراش عن حشرة البق حيث أن حشرة البق تري بالعين المجردة وهي صغيرة بنية اللون مسطحة تتغذى فقط على دماء الحيوانات والبشر كما أنه يمكن الاستدلال على وجود البق؟ بظهور برازها على هيئة نقط بنية محمرة على المراتب والاثاث (وتكون من طريق خروجها من مخباها إلى السرير حيث ينام الانسان وتمص دمه ليلا خاصة قبل الفجر).

​


----------



## just member (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

*معلومات جميلة *
*اول مرة اعرفها*
*واوعدك مش هنام على السريز تانى*
*ههههههه*
*شكرا للموضوع ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Meriamty (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

 

ميرسى يا كوتيك على الموضوع المهم ده 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك 



​


----------



## candy shop (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

معلومه جديده

شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا مينا

فعلا موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااا​


----------



## استفانوس (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

معلومة جديدة بالنسبة ليا
مشكور حبيبي​


----------



## استفانوس (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

معلومة جديدة بالنسبة ليا
مشكور حبيبي​


----------



## peace_86 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

من اليوم ورايح حنام وأنا واقف..

:t33: شكراً على الموضوع


----------



## nonogirl89 (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

شكرا كوبتك على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *معلومات جميلة *
> 
> *اول مرة اعرفها*
> *واوعدك مش هنام على السريز تانى*
> ...


 

اي خدمة يا جوجو

وعلي فكرة مش بتبقي واحدة بس بتبقي اكثر من واحدة 

انا طبعا بطمنك علشان ما تقلقش 

:closedeye​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*



Meriamty قال:


> ميرسى يا كوتيك على الموضوع المهم ده ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك ​


 
العفو يا مريمتي

وشكرا علي مرورك وردك الجميل​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*



candy shop قال:


> معلومه جديده​
> 
> شكراااااااااااااا ليك يا مينا​
> 
> فعلا موضوع مهم جدااااااااااااااا​



اي خدمة يا كاندي

اوعي تكوني مش بتحطي الفرش في الشمس :11azy:

شكرا علي مرورك وردك​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*



استفانوس قال:


> معلومة جديدة بالنسبة ليا
> 
> مشكور حبيبي​


 
العفو يا استاذي الحبيب

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*



peace_86 قال:


> من اليوم ورايح حنام وأنا واقف..
> 
> :t33: شكراً على الموضوع



ليه بس يا peace

دي حتي حشرة منزلية اليفة :t30:

شكرا علي مرورك وردك الجميل​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*



nonogirl89 قال:


> شكرا كوبتك على الموضوع
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


 
العفو يا نونو جيرل

نورتي الموضوع​


----------



## Ereiny (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

 اهئ اهئ يعنى مش هنام تانى 

احسن حاجة بقى انام ملفوفة فى بلاستيك 

ميرسى كوبتك على المعلومة

ربنا يبارك خدمتك

+  +  +​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*



Ereiny قال:


> اهئ اهئ يعنى مش هنام تانى ​
> 
> احسن حاجة بقى انام ملفوفة فى بلاستيك ​
> ميرسى كوبتك على المعلومة​
> ...


 
هتبقي ضمن المعلبات يعني :new6:

ممكن الحشرة تفكرك اكل ليها وبالهنا بقي :closedeye

ربنا يوفقك يا ارنيا ( اسم ايه بالعربي علشان الجهل وحش و ... كفاية كدا )

شكرا لردك ومرورك


----------



## Ereiny (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

اسمى ايرينى يا كوبتك 

ده حتى ايرينى من اشهر كلمات الكوبتك

ايرينى باسى

+  +  +​


----------



## Coptic Man (25 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*



Ereiny قال:


> اسمى ايرينى يا كوبتك ​
> 
> ده حتى ايرينى من اشهر كلمات الكوبتك​
> ايرينى باسى​
> ...


 
معلش العتب علي النظر لسه عامل نظارة جديدة وزي ما تقولي بلينها :hlp:

وياستي ما تزعليش

كيطو بنيفماتي سو

:smi411:​


----------



## jesus_son (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

يانهار ابيض ايه الحشرة دى يا جدعان دى شكلها يخوف الواحد من انه ينام تانى
انا هفضل طول حياتى صاحى خلاص
ميرسى اوى يا مينا على الموضوع الرائع ده


----------



## صوت الرب (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

بصراحة أنا شايف انو الحشرة
شكلها جذاب و جميل 
فأعطيني نصائح لأزيد من عدد هذه الحشرات اللطيفة
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*



jesus_son قال:


> يانهار ابيض ايه الحشرة دى يا جدعان دى شكلها يخوف الواحد من انه ينام تانى
> انا هفضل طول حياتى صاحى خلاص
> ميرسى اوى يا مينا على الموضوع الرائع ده


 
اي خدمة يا مون 

ها اجبلك كام واحدة احطهملك في هدومك :t30:

شكرا لردك الجميل يا مان​


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مايو 2008)

*رد: رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*



صوت الرب قال:


> بصراحة أنا شايف انو الحشرة
> شكلها جذاب و جميل
> فأعطيني نصائح لأزيد من عدد هذه الحشرات اللطيفة
> ههههههههههههههههه


 
هههههههههه

بسيطة يا صوت الرب بلاش تغير الفرش بتاع السرير لمدة شهرين او 3 وهتلاقي منها بالهبل 

واي خدمة يامان


----------



## jesus_son (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

لو على كلامك يا مونمون يبقى اساسى موجودين فى هدومى منغير متحطهوملى
وانا اقول انا ليه رفيع
اتارى الحشرات دى بتتغذى على دمائى :36_1_4:
عن اذنكم هروح استحمى بجاز و آجى :10_1_136[1]:


----------



## sosana (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

ميرسي اوي على المعلومات يا كوبتك


----------



## وليم تل (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

شكرا كوبتيك
على المعلومة القيمة
مودتى​


----------



## mero_engel (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شيء ينام معكم وانتم لا تدرون , شوف بنفسك ما هو؟*

*انا اول مره اعرف المعلومات دي*
*تسلم ايدك يا مينا *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------

